# Ghostbsd



## Zar Marco (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi all, yesterday I've installed ghostbsd because I wanted to see if my hardware works fine with bsd. I've a few questions for you. Ghostbsd is a derivate from freebsd, but there are difference between this two systems? I see that ghost use openrc as init. So can i use ghost like it's freebsd? can I use the freebsd documentation?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 13, 2021)

You can follow the documentation but it is not easy to see which parts of the system are changed or already managed by the system itself.

For example: You cant follow the building ports stuff from the FreeBSD documentation.


----------



## scottro (Mar 13, 2021)

Not being familiar with it, I can't give a good answer. But someone will be quick to point you to the admin post that we're not allowed to discuss things that aren't FreeBSD, such as Ghost, Nomad, etc.  The only way to do it is make it look like an I hate Linux thread because those go on for 5 pages.


----------



## Zar Marco (Mar 13, 2021)

mmm ok eventually can I migrate my installation from ghostbsd to freebsd?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 13, 2021)

Not as far as I know.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 13, 2021)

scottro said:


> The only way to do it is make it look like an I hate Linux thread because those go on for 5 pages.


Yep, and then they quietly fall into the trashcan after some weeks. You see, people will rant and vent. But instead of spot cleaning all carpets, you quietly change the kitty litter. 

@OP: when your hardware is supported, brew some tea and install FreeBSD directly. Try it directly, that is the best advice I can offer right now.


----------



## Zar Marco (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks, I'll try


----------



## Zar Marco (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi, can I use my ghost partition for install freebsd via chroot? So I can read the changes and have a freebsd system working fine from first reboot


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 14, 2021)

Like scottro said, please read https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ghostbsd-pfsense-truenas-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


> Questions about 'derivative FreeBSDs', like GhostBSD should be asked on the forums and/or mailing lists for these specific products.





> show that you have indeed tried to get a solution from the forum or mailing list of the FreeBSD derivative in question, you may be asked to provide a link to a forum post or a mailing list message demonstrating that you asked the proper community for help first.


----------



## scottro (Mar 14, 2021)

That particular question is about installing FreeBSD, so I'd consider it legit, but that's just my opinion. Anyway you might be able to create a FreeBSD jail on GhostBSD (but whether you can or not is a question for their forums, not ours, or daemonforums which is about all BSDs).  Or use VirtualBox, which should be supported on GhostBSD.  (Though I don't know that for a fact, but I would think so). 

But I would also say, if your system is handling GhostBSD without a problem, it really isn't hard to install FreeBSD and get it working.  It should pick up whatever network you use on install and use that upon installation, whether wired or wireless. X takes a bit of work, depending upon what video card you have, but it's really pretty easy. If Intel or AMD you install drm-kmod, if Nvidia, you install the Nvidia-driver.  As I imagine you're using either XFCE4 or Gnome on Ghost, that might take a bit more configuration, but really not that much more.


----------



## Zar Marco (Mar 14, 2021)

i finally installed freebsd via usb now i will do some research to fix my problems


----------



## BostonBSD (Mar 24, 2021)

Crivens said:


> @OP: when your hardware is supported, brew some tea and install FreeBSD directly. Try it directly, that is the best advice I can offer right now.


kteatime-20.12.0               Handy timer for steeping tea


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 24, 2021)

Tea timers are the most useless thing in the world. Just take a sip and if it tastes good, it's done.


----------



## BostonBSD (Mar 24, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Tea timers are the most useless thing in the world. Just take a sip and if it tastes good, it's done.


Well it is a cute app and appeals to bias, but I suppose not all biases.
Although, truthfully, I use it to proof bread more than anything.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 24, 2021)

Tea timers are crucial once you want to have tea during coding, except if you like bitter tea. I even implemented a clone of kteatime in .NET, just to have this functionality at work as well.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 24, 2021)

Zar Marco said:


> Hi, can I use my ghost partition for install freebsd via chroot? So I can read the changes and have a freebsd system working fine from first reboot


To add something more useful here: No.

IF your installation uses ZFS, AND if boot environments are supported by GhostBSD (two "if"s I can't answer, partially because I never used GhostBSD, which might be the reason questions about systems _derived_ from FreeBSD are off-topic here), you might be able to get bsdinstall(8) to install in a second boot environment, which will of course be much more cumbersome and require more knowledge to get correct than JUST installing FreeBSD the way it is meant. And BTW, I've never seen a situation where a freshly installed FreeBSD didn't boot and work fine.

My suggestion would be to use a VM for first experiments. This allows you to get a feel and learn some basic things about the system before installing it bare-metal.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 24, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Tea timers are the most useless thing in the world.


Yep. Only coffee timers are worthwhile. Four minutes in a French press and it's done but the timing's gotta be right.


----------



## BostonBSD (Mar 25, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Yep. Only coffee timers are worthwhile. Four minutes in a French press and it's done but the timing's gotta be right.


next time add a tbsp of cocoa and make it a mocha.

* Unrelated to anything here: but I just enabled dsbdriverd and cut about 200-400 mb off of my memory consumption, perhaps it cuts out the useless drivers?


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 25, 2021)

sorry..I have to ask, some much talk about tee an cofee, but when you know with "the mate" is ready? 
Argentum  some help please


----------



## noisebloom (Mar 25, 2021)

I installed GhostBSD on my laptop a couple years ago. I needed a "Desktop PC" OS, and I love FreeBSD for its simplicity... but instead of going the usual route, I decided to install GhostBSD to see how the "Ubuntu of BSD distros" (for lack of a better analogy) was. 

I actually love it, and it's essentially FreeBSD with a different set of repos for packages and some very minor differences of how you maintain and use the system. At its core, it's FreeBSD and you follow the same processes to get "extra" things set up, so the FreeBSD documentation is 95% applicable. 

Definitely doesn't replace FreeBSD for me, though; I can tailor a vanilla FreeBSD install towards any sort of need I have out of the gate instead of installing a bunch of things I don't need.


----------



## Argentum (Mar 25, 2021)

wolffnx said:


> sorry..I have to ask, some much talk about tee an cofee, but when you know with "the mate" is ready?
> Argentum  some help please


What help do you need?

Personally, I am using *MATE* on desktop, but I have also installed *plasma5-plasma* and *x11-wm/xfce4 *on the same system. 

... and you ask, how can I know that it is ready? *It is ready when it does everything you need it to do.*


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 25, 2021)

Argentum said:


> What help do you need?
> 
> Personally, I am using *MATE* on desktop, but I have also installed *plasma5-plasma* and *x11-wm/xfce4 *on the same system.
> 
> ... and you ask, how can I know that it is ready? *It is ready when it does everything you need it to do.*


missing point, I mean, el mate, el que tomas(supongo)
I mean too much tee and coffee, lets show them the mate


----------



## Argentum (Mar 25, 2021)

wolffnx said:


> missing point, I mean, el mate, el que tomas(supongo)
> I mean too much tee and coffee, lets show them the mate


Saw your point, but tried to push the wagon to the right trail.


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 25, 2021)

Argentum said:


> Saw your point, but tried to push the wagon to the right trail.


I get it , ok


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 25, 2021)

wolffnx said:


> sorry..I have to ask, some much talk about tee an cofee, but when you know with "the mate" is ready?


When the water is boiling.

I make coffee in an open pan of water, take it off the heat, spoon in 3 tablespoons ground coffee, stir, let sit 5 minutes and they all sink to the bottom. Best coffee you'll taste and your mate will love it too.


----------



## mefizto (Mar 25, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> Best coffee you'll taste and your mate will love it too.


Nope, vacuum pot.  Using a glass filter, of course.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## msplsh (Mar 25, 2021)

Wait, there are tea nerds in here?  I'm hijacking this thread to ask them if you're supposed to squeeze the bag when it's done?


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 25, 2021)

msplsh said:


> you're supposed to squeeze the bag when it's done?


Of course! (Or don't and use the bag a second time.)
Doing otherwise is a big waste of resources.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 25, 2021)

Of course you squeeze the tea bag. 


mefizto said:


> Nope, vacuum pot.  Using a glass filter, of course.


My way is what they call Cowboy Coffee. I'd play the Kid Rock video but we had a concert here just the other day.

It's never been through plastic or any kind of filter. When it comes to a boil and you put the coffee in it fizzes up with bubbles. If you listed closely you can hear them. The hidden joy of coffee you'll never know. After a bit a band of oil forms around the top of the pan as you pour cup after cup..

You're missing out on some good coffee there, Pilgrim.

And reach for the sky! This is a holdup!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyA_u9x14Ms_

Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle- DethKlok Lyrics

Crivens, DethKlok is a cartoon on Adult Swim like 12oz Mouse.


----------



## mefizto (Mar 25, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> You're missing out on some good coffee there, Pilgrim.


Considering, that my friend is a former chef, who has more coffee-brewing equipment that you have probably seen in your entire life  - and I tired them all - I respectfully disagree.



Trihexagonal said:


> And of course you squeeze the tea bag.



Eek.  Only barbarians use tea bags instead of lose tea. 

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 25, 2021)

mefizto said:


> Considering, that my friend is a former chef, who has more coffee-brewing equipment that you have probably seen in your entire life  - and I tired them all - I respectfully disagree.


That's like comparing Windows to FreeBSD when it comes to making coffee in an open pan of water. 

Considering your friend is a "former" chef who needed all that coffee-brewing equipment to make a cup of coffee and that you have no idea what you're talking about, having never tasted it done without all that, you, respectfully, are welcome to you opinion.


----------



## Argentum (Mar 25, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> When the water is boiling.
> 
> I make coffee in an open pan of water, take it off the heat, spoon in 3 tablespoons ground coffee, stir, let sit 5 minutes and they all sink to the bottom. Best coffee you'll taste and your mate will love it too.


* portfind coffee*


```
- rubygem-coffee-rails-rails5-4.2.2 (/usr/ports/devel/rubygem-coffee-rails-rails5)
- rubygem-coffee-rails-rails50-4.2.2 (/usr/ports/devel/rubygem-coffee-rails-rails50)
- rubygem-coffee-rails-rails52-5.0.0 (/usr/ports/devel/rubygem-coffee-rails-rails52)
- rubygem-coffee-rails4-4.2.2 (/usr/ports/devel/rubygem-coffee-rails4)
- rubygem-coffee-rails41-4.1.1 (/usr/ports/devel/rubygem-coffee-rails41)
- rubygem-coffee-script-2.4.1 (/usr/ports/devel/rubygem-coffee-script)
- rubygem-coffee-script-source-1.12.2 (/usr/ports/devel/rubygem-coffee-script-source)
- rubygem-jekyll-coffeescript-2.0.0 (/usr/ports/devel/rubygem-jekyll-coffeescript)
- coffeebreak-0.1.1 (/usr/ports/games/coffeebreak)
- coffeescript-2.5.1 (/usr/ports/lang/coffeescript)
```

* portfind tea*


```
- teamspeak3-server-3.13.3,1 (/usr/ports/audio/teamspeak3-server)
- ateam_mysql57_ldap_auth-1.0 (/usr/ports/databases/ateam_mysql57_ldap_auth)
- ateam_mysql_ldap_auth-1.0_1 (/usr/ports/databases/ateam_mysql_ldap_auth)
- phpLiteAdmin-1.9.8.2 (/usr/ports/databases/phpliteadmin)
- teapot-2.3.0 (/usr/ports/deskutils/teapot)
- p5-Devel-StealthDebug-1.008_1 (/usr/ports/devel/p5-Devel-StealthDebug)
- tea-50.1.0 (/usr/ports/editors/tea)
- instead-3.3.3 (/usr/ports/games/instead)
- linux-steam-utils-20210303 (/usr/ports/games/linux-steam-utils)
- valyriatear-1.1.0_1 (/usr/ports/games/valyriatear)
- bitlbee-steam-1.4.2 (/usr/ports/irc/bitlbee-steam)
- icedtea-web-1.8.4_8 (/usr/ports/java/icedtea-web)
- lingoteach-0.3.9_16 (/usr/ports/misc/lingoteach)
- team-3.1_2 (/usr/ports/misc/team)
- py37-ripe.atlas.cousteau-1.4.2 (/usr/ports/net/py-ripe.atlas.cousteau)
- teamwords-0.2.1_8 (/usr/ports/net-im/teamwords)
- p5-Crypt-TEA-1.26 (/usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-TEA)
- p5-Crypt-Tea_JS-2.23_3 (/usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-Tea_JS)
- p5-Crypt-XTEA-0.0108 (/usr/ports/security/p5-Crypt-XTEA)
- php80-pear-Crypt_XXTEA-0.9.0 (/usr/ports/security/pear-Crypt_XXTEA)
- php74-pear-Crypt_XXTEA-0.9.0 (/usr/ports/security/pear-Crypt_XXTEA)
- php73-pear-Crypt_XXTEA-0.9.0 (/usr/ports/security/pear-Crypt_XXTEA)
- rubygem-teamocil-1.4.2_1 (/usr/ports/sysutils/rubygem-teamocil)
- tealdeer-1.4.1_4 (/usr/ports/sysutils/tealdeer)
- liblingoteach-0.2.1_6 (/usr/ports/textproc/liblingoteach)
- p5-HTML-RewriteAttributes-0.05_1 (/usr/ports/textproc/p5-HTML-RewriteAttributes)
- gitea-1.13.6 (/usr/ports/www/gitea)
- php80-pear-Services_urlTea-0.1.0 (/usr/ports/www/pear-Services_urlTea)
- php74-pear-Services_urlTea-0.1.0 (/usr/ports/www/pear-Services_urlTea)
- php73-pear-Services_urlTea-0.1.0 (/usr/ports/www/pear-Services_urlTea)
- kteatime-20.12.3 (/usr/ports/x11-clocks/kteatime)
```

* portfind mate*


```
- checkmate-0.21 (/usr/ports/audio/checkmate)
+ libmatemixer-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/audio/libmatemixer)
+ mate-media-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/audio/mate-media)
- fdm_materials-4.7.1,1 (/usr/ports/cad/fdm_materials)
+ mate-indicator-applet-1.24.0 (/usr/ports/deskutils/mate-indicator-applet)
+ mate-notification-daemon-1.24.1_1 (/usr/ports/deskutils/mate-notification-daemon)
+ mate-utils-1.24.0 (/usr/ports/deskutils/mate-utils)
- mate-common-1.24.2 (/usr/ports/devel/mate-common)
- py37-amalgamate-0.1.3 (/usr/ports/devel/py-amalgamate)
- rubygem-climate_control-0.2.0 (/usr/ports/devel/rubygem-climate_control)
- gomate-g20170711_1 (/usr/ports/editors/gomate)
- primateplunge-1.1_8 (/usr/ports/games/primateplunge)
- ultimatestunts-0.7.7.1_5 (/usr/ports/games/ultimatestunts)
- intellij-ultimate-2020.3.2_1 (/usr/ports/java/intellij-ultimate)
+ mate-calc-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/math/mate-calc)
+ mate-user-guide-1.24.0 (/usr/ports/misc/mate-user-guide)
+ libmateweather-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/net/libmateweather)
+ mate-control-center-1.24.1_1 (/usr/ports/sysutils/mate-control-center)
+ mate-polkit-1.24.0 (/usr/ports/sysutils/mate-polkit)
+ mate-power-manager-1.24.2 (/usr/ports/sysutils/mate-power-manager)
+ mate-settings-daemon-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/sysutils/mate-settings-daemon)
+ mate-system-monitor-1.24.1_1 (/usr/ports/sysutils/mate-system-monitor)
- tmate-2.4.0_1 (/usr/ports/sysutils/tmate)
- tmate-ssh-server-g2020071601,1 (/usr/ports/sysutils/tmate-ssh-server)
- p5-HTML-FormatExternal-26 (/usr/ports/textproc/p5-HTML-FormatExternal)
- nginx-ultimate-bad-bot-blocker-4.2020.03.2005_1 (/usr/ports/www/nginx-ultimate-bad-bot-blocker)
+ libmatekbd-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/x11/libmatekbd)
- mate-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/x11/mate)
+ mate-applets-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/x11/mate-applets)
+ mate-base-1.24.1_1 (/usr/ports/x11/mate-base)
+ mate-desktop-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/x11/mate-desktop)
+ mate-dock-applet-20.04.0_2 (/usr/ports/x11/mate-dock-applet)
+ mate-menus-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/x11/mate-menus)
+ mate-panel-1.24.1_2 (/usr/ports/x11/mate-panel)
+ mate-screensaver-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/x11/mate-screensaver)
+ mate-session-manager-1.24.1_1 (/usr/ports/x11/mate-session-manager)
+ mate-terminal-1.24.1 (/usr/ports/x11/mate-terminal)
- material-icons-ttf-5.0.1 (/usr/ports/x11-fonts/material-icons-ttf)
- materialdesign-ttf-3.5.95 (/usr/ports/x11-fonts/materialdesign-ttf)
+ mate-backgrounds-1.24.2 (/usr/ports/x11-themes/mate-backgrounds)
+ mate-icon-theme-1.24.0 (/usr/ports/x11-themes/mate-icon-theme)
+ mate-icon-theme-faenza-1.20.0 (/usr/ports/x11-themes/mate-icon-theme-faenza)
+ mate-themes-3.22.14 (/usr/ports/x11-themes/mate-themes)
- materia-gtk-theme-20200916 (/usr/ports/x11-themes/materia-gtk-theme)
```


----------



## mefizto (Mar 25, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> . . . and that you have no idea what you're talking about, having never tasted it done without all that, you, respectfully, are welcome to you opinion.


Ha, considering that you are missing the last step of making Cowboy Coffee:



> After a total of 4 minutes of brewing, *sprinkle a little cold water on the grounds*. Yes, this actually does help them settle to the bottom.


, which is how I learnt to make it, you should not try to teach an eagle how to fly. 

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 25, 2021)

mefizto said:


> Ha, considering that you are missing the last step of making Cowboy Coffe:


Learn to spell it first. Then teach me to make coffee.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 25, 2021)

This all reminds me of a certain Silicon Valley TV episode.


----------

